# Cpt 93284



## newmy9 (Oct 31, 2012)

We just had an EP physician come on board and he is wanting to bill programming an ICD 13 days after implant with a 93284 (done by a MedTronic Tech). My first question is would the 93284 need a 26 modifier and secondly would't it be included in the global for the implant?
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Robbin109 (Nov 1, 2012)

During the global period, program evals and interrogation evals are not applicable to the 90 day global period, so you can bill them.

If a device industry rep is involved in performing the techincal service of a device check, the MD may only bill for the professional service, so you would need a mod 26. The MD may bill for the technical service if  he personally performs the service or  his employee performs the service.

You can find more info on the Heart Ryhthm Society website or I can fax you some info.


----------



## newmy9 (Nov 2, 2012)

Thank you Robbin. 
I appreciate your response


----------

